# Must see video on the Fire's HDMI out capability



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcZtPTqtZRA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Thanks. I have been thinking about getting the new Kindle Fire HD for my parents and I was wondering if it was difficult to use the HDMI feature. It looks like they shouldn't have any problems at all since it really is "Plug and Play".  Since Netflix streaming did just fine, I am assuming that Amazon Prime videos will play over a tv hooked up to the Fire HD with HDMI also, correct If so, then I know I will be replacing my original Kindle Fire for a Kindle Fire HD for home and probably gifting one to my parents also.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Very cool!  I have been wondering how it works.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Did I miss if he streamed from Amazon Prime??  I watched the whole thing I think....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This great, thanks, Gene! Everything that outputs to the screen can be displayed, apparently. This looks good!

It sounds like it doesn't come with a cable, I found this one:



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No, you're right Betsy. . . to do the HDMI output you'd need to buy your own cable. . .there are plenty out there at all different price points.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The one I linked to is well reviewed, $8.99, Prime eligible...and there were others, too.  I'll probably order one eventually, but not till I get closer to my shippimg time.

Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

wavesprite said:


> Did I miss if he streamed from Amazon Prime?? I watched the whole thing I think....


He didn't stream from Amazon Prime so I think we are still waiting on an answer to that.....Ann, can you tell us if you can stream Amazon Prime from you Kindle Fire HD to your tv?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This great, thanks, Gene! Everything that outputs to the screen can be displayed, apparently. This looks good!
> 
> It sounds like it doesn't come with a cable, I found this one:
> 
> ...


Tha is for the link. I just ordered one.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for posting the video. Now I need a cable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> He didn't stream from Amazon Prime so I think we are still waiting on an answer to that.....Ann, can you tell us if you can stream Amazon Prime from you Kindle Fire HD to your tv?


He didn't stream from Amazon Prime but since it looks to me that it's outputting whatever appears on the screen, I'm pretty confident. By contrast, the first iPad, the TV output was conditional and only a few apps had it built in; later iPads let anything on the screen go to the TV.

It looked like a good cable--price was in the middle, it was well reviewed and the connector is right... Make sure the connector is right on the cable you buy, folks! Here's what the specs say:

*Micro-HDMI (micro-D connector) port for high definition video output to televisions or A/V receivers.*

Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *He didn't stream from Amazon Prime but since it looks to me that it's outputting whatever appears on the screen, I'm pretty confident.* By contrast, the first iPad, the TV output was conditional and only a few apps had it built in; later iPads let anything on the screen go to the TV.
> 
> Betsy


That's what I am assuming also, but I am not sure because my Galaxy S phone will stream whatever is on the screen to a degree, but certain things such as the included Avatar movie will not stream to the tv. It will be good when someone can actually try it so we'll know for sure one way or the other.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that was my initial concern; I was hoping that, since Netflix seemed to work in what the video shows, Amazon would surely have Prime do it.  I'm also curious about HBO GO....  I guess we'll see!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> He didn't stream from Amazon Prime so I think we are still waiting on an answer to that.....Ann, can you tell us if you can stream Amazon Prime from you Kindle Fire HD to your tv?


I don't think Ann has a cable yet. She just got her Fire on Friday and has been testing other things. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We have an HDMI cable. . .it pretty much lives connected to the TV 'cause the Man occasionally wants to watch 'how to' videos he finds on the internet on the big screen.  His latest was 'how to put a rock wall veneer on the house'. . .and now he's out there doing it.   BUT, it's not got the micro connector. . . .we have a friend who might have one or I might need to get an adapter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We have an HDMI cable. . .it pretty much lives connected to the TV 'cause the Man occasionally wants to watch 'how to' videos he finds on the internet on the big screen. His latest was 'how to put a rock wall veneer on the house'. . .and now he's out there doing it.  BUT, it's not got the micro connector. . . .we have a friend who might have one or I might need to get an adapter.


Well that's what I meant....a cable that doesn't actually connect to the Fire isn't much use... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really? 

I'd asked the Man about it last night. . . and he pulled the one that was on the TV to where it was accessible. And when I looked at it this morning I thought, "well, that's nice, but it won't work."  Probably make a trip to Radio Shack or Best Buy tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I figured if you had one, you'd have tried already, having made the sacrifice of buying the Fire HD so that you could test. 

Is there a Radio Shack in Kingstowne?

I ordered this one, since I have time:

$1.40, free shipping from a Hong Kong company, well reviewed. I may order a cable, too, but thought the adapter might come in handy...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a Radio Shack a half mile from me. . . . .and a Best Buy about a mile away if the RS doesn't have it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a Radio Shack a half mile from me. . . . .and a Best Buy about a mile away if the RS doesn't have it.


I just checked, there's one at Kingstowne, too...we can wander in after lunch....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just checked, there's one at Kingstowne, too...we can wander in after lunch....
> 
> Betsy


O.K. sounds good. All in the interest of research for our fellow kindleboarders, of course. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Can someone test HBO Go on this? It doesn't work with Roku boxes if you have DirectTV, Comcast, etc. (not sure which ones work and which don't anymore), but it works on the Fire.


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't have HBO... so i am guessing I cant try the app?

I have watched 2 Amazon Prime movies with the HDMI connection, and they were awesome. The sound that the Fire outputs via HDMI is loud. Our normal TV viewing has our volume at  14-18, and movies from the Fire HD, volume level 9 is almost too loud for us.

I have played games (racing games work well) and read books on the TV, and it looks great.

It actually doesn't 100% output what is on the Fire screen onto the TV (but pretty close)... when watching a movie, it doesn't show the controls (play, scrubbing, etc)... which is a welcome feature, IMO!

The only issue is X-Ray for Movies doesn't show on TV. So, I have to read who that particular person was to my wife, and what show they may be from, instead of her just seeing it on the screen herself.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

CS said:


> Can someone test HBO Go on this? It doesn't work with Roku boxes if you have DirectTV, Comcast, etc. (not sure which ones work and which don't anymore), but it works on the Fire.


The HBO Go app doesn't work using an HDMI out cable from the iPad, and it pops up a window saying the app is restricted that way. I'd be downright shocked if it worked (and I'm dying to know for sure). The iPad HDMI out works just like the Fire one seems to in all other ways.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got this 10' HDMI cable today from Amazon and tried it out. It works!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00609B3J2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01

I tested it with a Julia Child episode (Amazon free prime video).

I was concerned about having to take the back panel off of the TV every time, but I just had to do it once and leave the cable running out of the cable hole

Interesting that my Sharp flat screen television speakers work while connected to the Fire HD. They stopped working with cable a few years ago (cable man came and said it was the TV, not the cable box), so I have to connect the cable box and dvd player to my stereo receiver and get the sound from those speakers.


----------



## glwalker (Mar 21, 2012)

This is sort of directed to Betsy, but also something others should think about.

Regarding that small/inexpensive HDMI adapter, I read somewhere (and it makes sense to me) to be very careful with it.  You've got a very small Kindle connection going into a big heavy cable and if not careful the Kindle connection could get damaged.  I'm guessing that even the whole cable with the micro HDMI at one end may also require careful handling.... but possibly this cable is not as big and bulky as the typical cable.

So I guess what I'm saying is BE CAREFUL.... handle with care.  It would also be good to hear from those with differing cable types and some experience using the Fire HD with the HDMI connection if they see this as a problem.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

THIS is the feature that may make me upgrade from the original Fire to the Fire HD.    I guess I should wait and see how the 8.9 inchers are, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

glwalker said:


> This is sort of directed to Betsy, but also something others should think about.
> 
> Regarding that small/inexpensive HDMI adapter, I read somewhere (and it makes sense to me) to be very careful with it. You've got a very small Kindle connection going into a big heavy cable and if not careful the Kindle connection could get damaged. I'm guessing that even the whole cable with the micro HDMI at one end may also require careful handling.... but possibly this cable is not as big and bulky as the typical cable.
> 
> So I guess what I'm saying is BE CAREFUL.... handle with care. It would also be good to hear from those with differing cable types and some experience using the Fire HD with the HDMI connection if they see this as a problem.


Thanks for the reminder for caution!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So I got a really cheap (like, under $2) adapter to take our existing HDMI cable (already attached to the TV) to the micro the Fire uses.  Today's Nat's playoff game is ONLY On MLB.com. . .which I will be able to access on the Fire but which we don't get in our cable package.  So, I was all set to try out the connection.

Then my neighbor called and asked if we wanted to buy two of their tickets (they got 4 and their kids (young adults with jobs)couldn't go as the game is during the day). . . . .so I'll try it some other time -- I'm going to BE AT THE GAME instead! 

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

And at present Ann is AT THE GAME and likely NOT VERY HAPPY!!       

Through 7 innings

St Louis        6
Washington  0

Sorry Ann!  (actually not really   )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No. . . . .it was a sad game. . . .I think the Nats got a little too amped up with all the extra hoopla and couldn't settle in.  Hoping tomorrow is better.  It was still pretty awesome to be there, though. . . .record setting attendance.

I'll play with the HDMI on the Fire tomorrow.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

These tech advances are incredible to me!  It hasn't even been a year since we got our Roku to stream from Prime.  I'm really enjoying watching some of the old tv series (without commercials), too.  We had been using the WII, but the pic quality was not as good.  The Roku is great, but it can't do all the things the HD Fire can.  I don't think I want a delay when playing a game, but it would be nice to have YouTube which Roku does not have.  If I want to watch YouTube I have to put it on a flash drive and plug the drive into the Roku usb.  Of course, the Roku was only $50.  Sure would be a great feature for travelling if you could plug the hdmi cable into a hotel's tv port in your room.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Help me wrap this around my mind! I have the original Fire, not the HD. But if I purchased the HD, are you saying I could just attach an HDMI cable and stream from Amazon Prime or Netflix right to the TV, bypassing the Roku? I can do this straight from my laptop too, right? The part that always confuses me is switching the TV to the correct output. 

As much as I use the Fire, iPod, iPad, iPhone, laptop, I am a real dummy when it comes to hooking them up to another device.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Jane917 - yes, I've streamed several movies I had on my Fire to my TV. The HDMI really just mirrors whatever is on your Fire HD's screen out to the TV. Hmmm, I wonder if I could stream music through the HDMI; gonna have to try that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Help me wrap this around my mind! I have the original Fire, not the HD. But if I purchased the HD, are you saying I could just attach an HDMI cable and stream from Amazon Prime or Netflix right to the TV, bypassing the Roku? I can do this straight from my laptop too, right? The part that always confuses me is switching the TV to the correct output.
> 
> As much as I use the Fire, iPod, iPad, iPhone, laptop, I am a real dummy when it comes to hooking them up to another device.


I'm doing it right now for the very first time. It works very, very well. I bought the HDMI cable mentioned earlier in this thread. One end goes to the Fire, the other to the TV.


----------

